# Weird pop up



## Flatlander (Aug 7, 2004)

Whenever I open the Personal Pics thread in the Locker Room, a login box for www.torringtonfamilykenpo opens up....is this happenning to anyone else? Why is this happenning? What is torrington family kenpo, and why do they want me to log in to their website so bad?


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 7, 2004)

I am getting the same mesage.  And after the first tiem it came up my system crashed, I hope the 2 things are not related.  It is really starting to tweak my nuggets.  Any of the staff know why this happening?


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 7, 2004)

Just so everyone knows, "tweak my nuggets" is not specifically a "Canadian" expression.  Those Ontarians are lexiconically peculiar.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 7, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Just so everyone knows, "tweak my nuggets" is not specifically a "Canadian" expression.  Those Ontarians are lexiconically peculiar.




This from someone who thinks Buffalo Chips are edible. :ultracool


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 7, 2004)

:lol:   Ketchup makes _everything_ good!


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 7, 2004)

I am getting the same pop up request from that thread. Simply put, I do not welcome it because I didn't ask for it, even if it appears to be from a martial arts site.  I do not intend to return to that thread again for a while.

- Ceicei


----------



## Bammx2 (Aug 7, 2004)

I got the same irritating thing happening................damn nugget tweekers.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm investigating....

There shouldn't be any such things here....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 7, 2004)

ok.  Someone linked to an image thats probably in a members-only section of another site.  I've removed that image and the problem should be solved.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 7, 2004)

Cool.  Thank goodness we have Kaith around to solve these little problems.


----------



## Bammx2 (Aug 7, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Cool. Thank goodness we have Kaith around to solve these little problems.


and to save our nuggets from being tweeked too much


----------



## Elizium (Aug 9, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Whenever I open the Personal Pics thread in the Locker Room, a login box for www.torringtonfamilykenpo opens up....is this happenning to anyone else? Why is this happenning? What is torrington family kenpo, and why do they want me to log in to their website so bad?


Try installing a pop up blocker like Google or yahoo.  These will stop most pop ups if it happens again.


----------



## Seig (Aug 10, 2004)

Be wary of a lot of the pop up blockers, not only can they interfere with other things in your system, some of them are actually spy ware.


----------

